# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Về Google search

## Boom

ko hiểu sao từ hồi cài cái trình duyệt cốc cốc máy mình không tìm kiếm được trên google nữa nó toàn báo lỗi không kết nối được với máy chủ proxy ai biết cách khắc phục thì chỉ mình với nhá

----------

